# Best hot sauce



## captaincaed (Mar 18, 2021)

It's this one. Yours is wrong. 






If any of you mother ****ers says Tabasco I'm taking away your remaining testicle and speaking privileges.


----------



## McMan (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Krouton (Mar 19, 2021)

Homeboy/Cutino sauces are all amazing but much too expensive for me to keep in regular rotation. 

Valentina extra hot is probably my most used sauce


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 19, 2021)

How much hot sauce do you eat that cost is a consideration?


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 19, 2021)

Gotta buy in bulk


----------



## Nagakin (Mar 19, 2021)

https://www.yinyanghotsauce.com/



This is the one. If you end up wanting to buy a crate (you will), I'm in.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 19, 2021)

Ok I'm interested. Where you buy it?


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 19, 2021)

McMan said:


> View attachment 119066
> 
> View attachment 119067


Lotties looks good


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> It's this one. Yours is wrong.


You like this one for cooking, or for at the table, or both? I've seen it but haven't tried it; now I might.


----------



## Nagakin (Mar 19, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Ok I'm interested. Where you buy it?


Their site and brick and mortar are the only places I've ordered. 

Edit: looks like there is no more brick and mortar, but they're in whole foods now.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 19, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> It's this one. Yours is wrong.
> View attachment 119065
> 
> 
> If any of you mother ****ers says Tabasco I'm taking away your remaining testicle and speaking privileges.


I picked up a bottle of Aardvark in Portland a few years ago. I wasn’t super impressed really.
This is my ‘go to’...


----------



## MrHiggins (Mar 19, 2021)

I say this with full understanding that I'm engaging in the typical KKF snobbery that I sometimes detest, but . . . once I made my own fermented hot sauce, I can't go back to the bottled stuff. I urge you to try and make your own.


----------



## Krouton (Mar 19, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> How much hot sauce do you eat that cost is a consideration?


A lot.... But the bottles of Cutino are only 4oz and I usually finish it within 2-3 burritos/plates of tacos. At like $9 a bottle, it's not a good thing to make a habit of.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2021)

MrHiggins said:


> I say this with full understanding that I'm engaging in the typical KKF snobbery that I sometimes detest, but . . . once I made my own fermented hot sauce, I can't go back to the bottled stuff. I urge you to try and make your own.



Homemade fermented is pretty great. For store bought sauces, I’ve liked Marie Sharp and some Yellowbird, but I haven’t had anything that really was breathtaking.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 19, 2021)

MrHiggins said:


> I say this with full understanding that I'm engaging in the typical KKF snobbery that I sometimes detest, but . . . once I made my own fermented hot sauce, I can't go back to the bottled stuff. I urge you to try and make your own.


I've wanted to try the It's Alive recipe quite a lot


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 19, 2021)

Krouton said:


> A lot.... But the bottles of Cutino are only 4oz and I usually finish it within 2-3 burritos/plates of tacos. At like $9 a bottle, it's not a good thing to make a habit of.


Time to put that fancy knife to use chopping your own peppers. Half a bottle per burrito? Come on


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 19, 2021)

ecchef said:


> I picked up a bottle of Aardvark in Portland a few years ago. I wasn’t super impressed really.


Aardvark isn't a first time wow factor sauce. It's the one you notice at a brunch place, remember a few months later, but you want to keep using it. 
I'm still taking notes from the responses tho


----------



## Krouton (Mar 19, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Time to put that fancy knife to use chopping your own peppers. Half a bottle per burrito? Come on



I've made my own sauce before, I just like to try a lot of different ones.


----------



## jwthaparc (Mar 19, 2021)

I like my chipotle tobasco especially using it before breading fried fish. Wanna fight?


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 19, 2021)

I always keep a bottle of Sriracha, Red Rooster and Cholula around. My staples.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

I already mentioned it in another thread, but I've been using and liking El Yucateco "kutbil-ik" sauce. It's simple, inexpensive, quite hot, and tastes like charred peppers (not like a chemistry experiment). Works for me.

Edit: @Krouton - you might try mixing in a little of this one, if you can get it - it might reduce your sauce budget by replacing part of the expensive stuff. Definitely a bang-for-the-buck sauce.


----------



## Krouton (Mar 19, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> I already mentioned it in another thread, but I've been using and liking El Yucateco "kutbil-ik" sauce. It's simple, inexpensive, quite hot, and tastes like charred peppers (not like a chemistry experiment). Works for me.
> 
> Edit: @Krouton - you might try mixing in a little of this one, if you can get it - it might reduce your sauce budget by replacing part of the expensive stuff. Definitely a bang-for-the-buck sauce.


I remember that thread too, I already have all the Yucatecos except Caribbean lol. They're definitely some of my favorites though


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

Krouton said:


> except Caribbean lol


You're way ahead of me...

(I didn't get any Caribbean lol either)


----------



## jwthaparc (Mar 19, 2021)

The picture says it all.


----------



## Koop (Mar 19, 2021)

This.


----------



## Krouton (Mar 19, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> View attachment 119165
> 
> The picture says it all.


You should try the Cholula Chipotle sauce. I like to add it to marinade for chicken before grilling.


----------



## WPerry (Mar 19, 2021)

Depends. I always have a half dozen open bottles in the fridge, but a couple that I've really been liking lately are: 

Los Calientes, from Hot Ones/First We Feast, is really, really good - 






And the other one, which is local to me and was also on Hot Ones a few seasons ago, is Double Take's Scotch Bonnet Mustard -


----------



## WPerry (Mar 19, 2021)

Krouton said:


> You should try the Cholula Chipotle sauce. I like to add it to marinade for chicken before grilling.



This is another one that I usually have on hand.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 19, 2021)

avoid any hot sauce that's main selling point is how spicey it is and you're already in the top 10% of them. yes some good sauces are very hot that's not really my point.

anyway I recently got a bottle of Moromi from Coutelier, a fermented cayenne. 20 bucks for 5 ounces is a lot but it is very good.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> yes some good sauces are very hot that's not really my point.


Some good ones do have marketing stuff on the label about being extra hot... 

It might be closer, to say there are people who are really in it to brag how hot the sauce is, and keep on talking about that all the time - they basically do sauce-eating as a competitive sport - and it's best to ignore their opinions and reviews (and their sauce).


----------



## Krouton (Mar 19, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> avoid any hot sauce that's main selling point is how spicey it is and you're already in the top 10% of them. yes some good sauces are very hot that's not really my point.


I would agree with this, and add to avoid anything with capsaicin extract because it probably tastes terrible. I'm all about flavor over heat these days


----------



## WPerry (Mar 19, 2021)

Yup, I'm okay with some heat, but it's gotta be flavor first.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

Krouton said:


> I would agree with this, and add to avoid anything with capsaicin extract because it probably tastes terrible.


I'm not sure if the bad taste comes from the extract or just because the sauce isn't good, but either way you're still right, and I don't want to eat a lot of them to find out.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

Some friends of mine brought some kind of well-known popular sauce from Trinidad (sorry I have no way of getting a picture or name, it was some time ago). Obviously it was not a trash sauce, it looked well made, there was nothing wrong with it, tons of people obviously like it - but I _really_ didn't like the flavour; to me it had a certain very weird taste.

Is there some known thing about Trinidad peppers or Trinidad sauce recipes ... you know, something similar to the way cilantro tastes completely different to some people depending on their genetics? 

Or is it just something I didn't like much and that's it?


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 19, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Some good ones do have marketing stuff on the label about being extra hot...
> 
> It might be closer, to say there are people who are really in it to brag how hot the sauce is, and keep on talking about that all the time - they basically do sauce-eating as a competitive sport - and it's best to ignore their opinions and reviews (and their sauce).



presumably any seriously hot sauce will mention that on it somewhere, if only not to surprise people.

but certain imagery, like skulls, nuclear material symbols, guns, bragging about how insanely hot a sauce is, how you tough to have to be to consume it, etc. are a strong predictor that a hot sauce (or coffee) are dogshit.


----------



## dafox (Mar 19, 2021)

Crystal Hot Sauce | How New Orleans Does Flavor


Crystal Hot Sauce isn’t about heat. It’s about flavor. In times like these, it's also about honoring and supporting the New Orleans arts community. Learn more.




crystalhotsauce.com


----------



## 4wa1l (Mar 19, 2021)

MrHiggins said:


> I say this with full understanding that I'm engaging in the typical KKF snobbery that I sometimes detest, but . . . once I made my own fermented hot sauce, I can't go back to the bottled stuff. I urge you to try and make your own.





ian said:


> Homemade fermented is pretty great. For store bought sauces, I’ve liked Marie Sharp and some Yellowbird, but I haven’t had anything that really was breathtaking.


A fermented base for a hot sauce is pretty hard to beat. I've added vinegar to the final sauce as well as some of the fermentation brine. I think when fermented you definitely get some added complexity from the lactic acid plus it also brings down the heat a little. I've had some ghost/habanero variety growing (not sure what they are) that have a nice fruity flavour but can end up adding too much heat for an everyday sauce. The fermentation works great for these.

Marie Sharp's is also one of my favourites off the shelf when I've seen it around.



captaincaed said:


> If any of you mother ****ers says Tabasco I'm taking away your remaining testicle and speaking privileges.



Not the best but I will always have Tabasco at home. Useful to cook with too.


----------



## Krouton (Mar 19, 2021)

4wa1l said:


> Not the best but I will always have Tabasco at home. Useful to cook with too.


Agreed on the tabasco, can't make Jambalaya without it


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 19, 2021)

@dafox , You couldn’t pay me to touch Crystal. Too many bad memories of it being the only condiment to bury the taste of awful food when at sea.


----------



## Lpn562 (Mar 20, 2021)

Tapatio ftw!


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 20, 2021)

Lpn562 said:


> Tapatio ftw!


----------



## chefwp (Mar 20, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> I like my chipotle tobasco especially using it before breading fried fish. Wanna fight?


Also, it's the bomb on hummus


----------



## chefwp (Mar 20, 2021)

Ok haters, I'm about to set you up.

It's Cholula for me, all day.


----------

